# New 2018 Outback 328Rl



## raddad73 (May 20, 2017)

Just brought this home. First time with a TT... looking forward to taking it out the first time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Have fun with your new rig! :wiggle:


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback!

Todd


----------

